# قصيدة جميلة عن ميلاد المسيح لامير الشعراء احمد شوقي



## newman_with_jesus (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*ولد الرفق يوم مولد يسوع * والمروءات والهدى والحياء
وازدهى الكون بالوليد وضاءت * بسناه من الثرى الأرجاء
وسرت آية المسيح كما يسري * من الفجر في الوجود الضياء
تملأ الأرض والعوالم نورا * فالثرى مائج بها وضاء
لا وعيد، لا صولة، لا انتقام * لا حسام، لا غزوة، لا دماء
ملك جاور التراب فلما * مل، نابت عن التراب اسما
وأطاعته في الإله شيوخ * خُشّع، خُضّع له، ضعفاء
أذعن الناس والملوك إلى ما * رسموا، والعقول والعقلاء
فلهم وقفة على كل أرض * وعلى كل شاطئ إرساء​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*طبعا جميل ان امير الشعراء يكتب عن مخلصنا السيد المسيح
بس مش عارفة فية جملتين مش فاهماهم

مرسي علي الموضوع 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## newman_with_jesus (24 ديسمبر 2009)

طب هما ايه وانا اشرحهم ​


----------



## gtx (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*جميلة جدا *
*شكرا للمجهود*​


----------



## طحبوش (24 ديسمبر 2009)

احمد شوقي و نزار قباني شعراء لن يتكررو ابدا


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 ديسمبر 2009)

> ملك جاور التراب فلما * مل، نابت عن التراب اسما
> وأطاعته في الإله شيوخ * خُشّع، خُضّع له، ضعفاء
> أذعن الناس والملوك إلى ما * رسموا، والعقول والعقلاء


*مش فاهمة القصد هنا 
لو ممكن تفسرلي 
مرسي خالص 
اختك رجعا ليسوع​*


----------



## youseffff (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااا عالشعر الحلو

تحيااتى


----------



## النهيسى (25 ديسمبر 2009)

كلمات رااائعهجدا


*المجد لك يارب المجد*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 ديسمبر 2009)

قصيده راااااااائعه 
شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*

جميل  يا نيو

شكراااااا على  القصيدة  الرائعة

وكل سنة وانت طيبة
*


----------



## newman_with_jesus (26 ديسمبر 2009)

اختي راجعة ليسوع 
بصي اول بيت بيتكلم عن ان الرب يسوع وهو الملك فقد مات واجور التراب حتى جعل للتراب اسما اي معنى وقيمة 
البيت التاني 
مع انه كان -له كل المجد -صغيرا في السن الا انه جعل شيوخ اليهود واقويائهم وضعفائهم يطيعونه ويخضعون له 
البيت الثالث
أذعن الناس والملوك إلى ما * رسموا، والعقول والعقلاء 
جعل الجميع يسمع ويطيع كلامه ويغير افكار كل من قابله كنيقوديموس وبيلاطس والفريسين والغني الى اخره ​


----------



## كوك (26 ديسمبر 2009)

_*ميرسى على القصيده*_
_*الرب يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 يناير 2010)

newman_with_jesus قال:


> اختي راجعة ليسوع
> بصي اول بيت بيتكلم عن ان الرب يسوع وهو الملك فقد مات واجور التراب حتى جعل للتراب اسما اي معنى وقيمة
> البيت التاني
> مع انه كان -له كل المجد -صغيرا في السن الا انه جعل شيوخ اليهود واقويائهم وضعفائهم يطيعونه ويخضعون له
> ...



*مرسي خالص اخي نيو مان 
انت فسرتلي وفهمت كدة القصد 
بصراحة كنت فاهمة الثلاث ابيات بمعني تاني خالص مسيء لشخص رب المجد 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------

